# Spintech Axle back vs. Kooks Afterburner



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. I wanna buy an axle back kit to make my goat a little louder but not wake the neighbors. I am between the afterburners and the spintech. I wanna know what you guys think of both of them. The goods the bads, everything. I also wanna know the sound quality and loudness of each one. Thank you.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't say anything for the kooks afterburner, their headers are great. 
I have the spintech and I really like it. Its got a good aggressive idle rumble. and it cruises with a nice subtle rumble, but when you punch it, it really opens up nice and loud, sort of a euro exotic sound to me. the spintech definitely doesnt have that flowmaster constant drone sound. 
watch the videos on this post http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/my-gto-side-exhaust-26088/


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

that does sound nice. i am leaning towards the spin tech. thank you. Anybody else have input?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i have the spintech catback with their H-pipe and its about the deepest exhaust for a GTO ive heard in person, its a really good muffler but not sure how JUST the mufflers will sound.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks guys i am going to order the spintech axle back with the 4" tips tonight from maryland speed. i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

waiting for my spintech cat back w/ 4"tips now. every1 i talked to said spintech is the way to go and youtube backed it up for me. looking 4ward to the ups truck pulling in my driveway!!!


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, after much mental debate i went with the kooks afterburners after all. the two systems would cost about the same after you add the money for the 4" exhaust tips. I really liked the sound and build quality of the kooks. unfortunatly Maryland speed is backordered for about 1-2 weeks. I hate waiting.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

So maryland speed emailed me and said the kooks afterburners are atlest 2 weeks until they are even shipped and gave me the option to cancel, wait, are go with something else. Which axleback is louder? the spintech or afterburner? i dont know what to do now lol.


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

i thinks spintech is the best sounding one out of the two. from what i've heard its one of the louder ones too. i have magnaflow catback right now and i am considering switching the mufflers out for some spintechs.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

just got an email from maryland speed saying that the production of the axleburners just got finished being fabricated. it gets shipped out today and i cant wait!!


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

i just installed the new afterburners from kooks. i am running it on a completely stock exhaust and a LPE intake. I have to say that i absolutley love the exhaust quality and sound. installation was super easy and fast, about 30-40 min start to finish.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Vid! Vid! Vid!!


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

i will have to try and record another one. i tried once already and it was soo quiet on video. sounded nothing like it in person.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Mike, you still enjoying the Afterburners? I have them on order. Brien


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Received the Afterburners and removed the stock mufflers last night. Unfortunately, the bolts are welded to the stock flange so I need to make a run to a parts store before I can complete the job this evening. For $400, you'd think Kooks would include four bolts.


----------



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ordering my afterburners next month with headers and x pipe for my gto


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had mine on for a year and very much enjoy the sound on my otherwise stock exhaust. Even on very hot days I'll ride with an open window, AC on, up to the point where I get wind noise. Very good product.


----------

